# Frag Cave (Alex)



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Just came back from alex's frag cave coral heaven. Just wanted people to know that he has tons of high end amazing Zoa/paly and ultra acans. The prices are great Alex is a great person to deal with and a true enthusiast. I'll be going back soon


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

100% agree!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*+1*

Just came back from there myself, came home with some beautiful frags and more than we bargained for. Had a great chat too, Alex was keen to share info with us...thanks!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yup alex has amazing frags


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

endlessblue said:


> Just came back from alex's frag cave coral heaven. Just wanted people to know that he has tons of high end amazing Zoa/paly and ultra acans. The prices are great Alex is a great person to deal with and a true enthusiast. I'll be going back soon


+2

I was at Alex's cave just after Christmas, best frags I've seen in town. Alex's setup is simply amazing you just have to see it. He is also very easy to talk to for us newbies. I brought 5 frags and he gave me the sixth for free. Will definitely go back.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

agreed! alex is a true enthusiast


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I really apreciated the positive comments everyone, and it's important to me that you have a positive experience when you visit.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Alex, i just watched a youtube video of some guy that visited ur place recently. WOW!!! Amazing looking frags. Can't wait to get my system set up and start adding things to it such as your coral frags. I think the guys nam was ron marsh. He couldn't stop talking about your setup and especially what a nice guy u were.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went there once...but Alex touched me in my no-no spot!
Joking!!

I always recommend any addict go see the cave.

I'd like to see that video if you have the link


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

here it is. Let me know if u got it. If not, look up 99ronmarsh and its under fragcave.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My problem is that I'm spoiled. Alex was the first person I had met in the saltwater hobby when I bought my nano tank from him. This is back when his DT was bare and had just rock in it but he was always helpful and energetic about the hobby.

Now I go to other LFS and see what they have to sell and it doesn't even compare to what I have at home. I saw a piece of xenia at BA's for $49.99....yeah you saw that right. And the xenia didn't even look that good. 

Hi five to guys like Alex that keep us crackheads occupied.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

altcharacter said:


> Hi five to guys like Alex that keep us crackheads occupied.


Agreed, I think Alex's frags are worst then crack... in a gooood way  Also note you ALWAYS spend more time there then you originally planned... and it seemed like you just got there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And also like a crack dealer...the first one is always free =P


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

Where is this cave located? Is it at Alex's house?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep

random characters to make the minimum limit


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

just bought my first coral from Alex today... Agree with everything above.... Great guy and awesome stock. Don't see myself buying from any where else


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

love the setup, definitely down for the drive to see it in person. Too bad the youtube video was not HD


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

fiftyfive said:


> love the setup, definitely down for the drive to see it in person. Too bad the youtube video was not HD


You and everyone else are welcome to come and visit anytime, I just got an HD camera yesterday so this week Ill take a better video since the other video was taking by a customer while I was upstairs..lol.


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

sounds like a plan, i'll get some great shots and pickup a bunch of frags. My setup is pretty similar to yours, so getting some ideas to improve it will benefit.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Some pictures


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Still awesome regardless how many times I see it


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

stunning, never get tired of looking at your setup lol


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Alex, all frags open up and well  and your fragcave is amazing!


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*location?*

where is this place? I like to check it out


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Send Him a PM


----------

